# Grécia: incêndios devastam país



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2008 às 18:04)

Um grande incêndio florestal obrigou hoje centenas de residentes locais e trabalhadores no Norte de Atenas a abandonarem casas e empregos, enquanto as autoridades suspendiam os comboios para Norte e fechavam um troço da principal auto-estrada da Grécia.  

O incêndio deflagrou numa floresta de pinheiros na área de Varymbobi, alguns quilómetros a Norte de Atenas, revelaram a polícia e os bombeiros.

"O incêndio alastrou por uma vasta área e reacendeu-se em vários sítios onde o fogo já estava controlado", disse Haris Damaskos, vice-governador regional da Ática (Leste). 

Também hoje, as autoridades declararam zona de desastre a Ilha de Rodes, onde um incêndio forçou a evacuar pelo menos duas aldeias na montanha mas não ameaçou as populares estâncias turísticas da ilha.

O exército grego e os bombeiros estão a enviar reforços para a ilha do Mar Egeu, onde pelo menos mil hectares de floresta foram destruídos, disseram fontes do governo regional.

Outros três incêndios de grande dimensão estão neste momento activos na Grécia.

Os incêndios do ano passado devastaram uma reserva natural a Norte de Atenas e mataram 76 pessoas em todo o país, destruindo 200 mil hectares de floresta, terras aráveis e olivais só em Agosto. 

Hoje, aviões e helicópteros estiveram envolvidos no combate às chamas a Norte de Atenas. A causa do incêndio e a extensão dos prejuízos são, por ora, desconhecidos, disseram os bombeiros.

O combate ao fogo foi prejudicado pelo espesso fumo e pelo receio de que a água possa atingir áreas residenciais.

Muitas casas e fábricas perto da auto-estrada em Varymbobi foram evacuadas mas não há danos a assinalar.

A polícia disse que o tráfego rodoviário estava a ser canalizado para uma estrada secundária devido ao corte de um troço da auto-estrada que liga Atenas à segunda maior cidade grega, Salonica.


Fonte: LUSA

Mais um ano terrível para os gregos, nós por cá temos tido uns anos muito calmos em termos de incêndios.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jul 2008 às 18:47)

Pois é tipico dos Gregos, alguém se lembra do ano passado ?? em que tiveram muito calor e depois vieram as cheias  ás tantas este ano vai acontecer o mesmo.


----------

